# This Jeep worth it?



## mmplowing (Sep 20, 2007)

So I really want to get a smaller vehicle to do driveways with...ours is great just VERY long and wide.

Think this is worth it?

http://nh.craigslist.org/car/495153104.html

Thanks


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

after owning a few jeeps, i personally wouldnt even consider a jeep with a 4 cyl
go for the 6, you'll be much happier in the long run, regular oil changes and normal maintence and you'll get 200,000 easily


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

WingPlow;442892 said:


> after owning a few jeeps, i personally wouldnt even consider a jeep with a 4 cyl
> go for the 6, you'll be much happier in the long run, regular oil changes and normal maintence and you'll get 200,000 easily


could not agree more


----------



## mmplowing (Sep 20, 2007)

As I had suspected thanks!


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Did not read the ad listing but I have two 4 cyl., one with 175,000 and one with 165,000 miles. Both are 5 speed and excellent reliability. I also have a 6cyl with 135,000 as well. All have 6.5' blades. No difference in ability....


----------



## CJPlow (Sep 6, 2007)

I stopped reading after 4cyl and 5 speed. I used to go 4 wheeling with a manual and i was beat after a long day. Clutches will burn out quicker and your starter will get a workout. 4 cyls are not bad if all your looking for is a driver. Auto 6cyl jeeps are hard to come by at a decent price i looked at over 200 jeeps in my area on the web 80% were stick. I would look for a 4.0L the jeep wont have to work as hard. IMO


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

jeeps power plants have a lot of torque but you want that set up


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

If you know how to drive a manual works jest fine I change my clutch every 75 K just because. I see a lot of 4 cyl with plows. they have plenty of torque. Ihave used manual Trany jeeps for 21 years had 1 auto sold it.


----------

